# Is my bacon ok?



## softmeat (Aug 20, 2014)

I had my pork  belly curing for the last 15 days in the bacon brine thats so popular here. Mmmmm. Anyway, I took it out of the brine tonight to wash under cold water and I noticed it was a little slimy. It smelled fine and the meat itself felt fine, but the liquid seemed a little slimy. Is that normal? This is only my second bacon batch and the first one was so long ago I dont remember.  Im pretty sure all the meat was submerged, but I do see a couple of tips that are darker than the rest of the meat. I used prague powder 1 in my brine.

After I washed it all off to sit in the fridge to dry, it still felt and smelled fine. The meat itself doesnt appear to be slimy, just the brine.

Is this normal?

Thanks!
bob


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep you are good to go. Sometimes the brine gets a bit "Ropey". If the meat doesn't smell funky you are A Okay! Form the pellicle and get to Smokin! Take some photos and show off your smoke!


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 20, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2014)

Ropy Stringy Brine 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 21, 2014


















Ropy Stringy Brine 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 21, 2014


----------



## softmeat (Aug 21, 2014)

God I love you guys. Thank you so much, you just made my day!! Ill post pics as i go!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 21, 2014)

Proteins are extracted from the meat during brining...that creates to the sliminess...it's perfectly normal.



~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 4, 2014)

I experienced this today for the first time. This is at least my 10th time making bacon; followed the same cure recipe and procedures as before.

Thankfully I have read about slimey or ropey brine here, otherwise I would have been really freaked out.

Rinsed it thoroughly, fan dried, and it's in the smoker now.

So a big *Thank you Guys! *for your wisdom and generosity of information.


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

This happen to me before.... The brine cure became to warm and plus the sugar in it started to ferment... I just washed the bacon in cold water and replaced the brine as I still had 5 days to go.   As long as the meat don't stink it's good.


----------

